# Lawn Bowling



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Just curious how many of you are into this great sport. This is my second season of 'Bowls', and I'm having fun, just got back from an open house at one of the clubs in our interior region. Anyway, I putting this out as well, because I'm actually trying to help some people find some hard to come by bowls, second hand is fine. Looking for a set in size '0' (zero) and another in '00' (double zero).
If you can help me out, just send me a PM.
Thanks,
Jeff =>


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Jeff,
Are you talking about bocci? If so, lawn balls are easy to come by at the local Italian American Club or on ebay for a very reasonable price.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Bocci is a different sport all together. Bowls is similar to curling, but on grass. and without the sweeping LOL


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I had a feeling when you were refering to 0 and double 00 it wasn't Italian


----------

